# step over (football)



## roirosal

Hi. How is "step over" (in English), "bicicleta" (in Spanish) in Polish? "step over" is: A dribbling move, or feint, in football (soccer), used to fool a defensive player into thinking the offensive player, in possession of the ball, in which the foot is moved over the ball without making contact with it.

Here an illustrative video


----------



## zaffy

'Zwód pojedynczy' but it doesn't describe the movement of the leg. 

To describe the thing in greater detail:
'Zwód pojedynczy z przełożeniem nogi przez piłkę.'

In informal football language, that might be called 'okular'


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Seriously I have no idea in this case., but we use often these expressions ;

robić uniki ( dryblować ? )
kiwać


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> 'Zwód pojedynczy z przełożeniem nogi przez piłkę.'


Isn't it "nad piłką"?
Starzyński: zwód z przełożeniem nogi nad piłką


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> robić uniki ( dryblować ? )
> kiwać


They are rather generic terms while apparently the OP is looking for a specific name of a particular technique.
Besides, "robić uniki" does not seem to be quite the same as "dryblować".


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> Isn't it "nad piłką"?


Yeah, I guess it is. But does 'przez' sound wrong?


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Yeah, I guess it is. But does 'przez' sound wrong?


I don't know, I'm not a soccer fan. ;-)


----------



## rotan

In Polish, many football plays and tricks use English

Exceptions I can think of now:
- rabona (PL: krzyżak)
- scissors kick (PL: nożyce)
- overhead kick (PL: przewrotka)
- nutmeg (PL: dziura)
- to fake (PL: markować | e.g fake a shot - zamarkować strzał)
- diving header (PL: szczupak)

The "step-over" is not one of them, it's mostly "step-over" in Polish as well, and if you don't need to use a particular term, you just say "zwód" or "kiwka" for literally any dribble play, as mentioned above


----------



## rotan

There's more that came to my mind:
- dummy (generally it's similar to "fake", but in Polish it mainly refers to "przepuszczenie piłki"; which is when a pass is addressed to you, but you let the ball go, for example, between your legs, so that one of your teammates can get it)
- panenka (PL: wcinka/podcinka; we use "panenka" as well, but less often than the Polish two)
- Cruyff turn (PL: zwód Cruyffa)

...and here are some of the ones that don't have a Polish translation (or at least I don't know of any):
- Elastico
- Rainbow flick
- La Croqueta
- McGeady spin
- *step-over*
- drag back
- Marseille turn (often called "ruletka" though)
- Berba spin


----------

